# Weathering Decals



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

How do you guys do it?

What's the best way to fade and tone down decals and make it consistent with the weathering on the paint?
If I overspray while it's still off the model it might look "off".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Put the decals on before you weather.
...Which is something I always forget to do, so I have to do additional weathering afterwards.


----------

